# Proof there is a slippery slope.



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I started smoking, wait......_enjoying _cigars mainstream a little over a year and a half ago. I got a few cigars here and there, and needed a humidor, but wasn't up to buy a humi just yet. So my local B&M gave me a wood Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 box. 











Bought a few smokes, which I mainly liked ACIDs (yeh, I know).











Then found "traditionals" are nicer and less perfumey/bath&body works tasting and started finding my tastes, likes, and dislikes. You can see the Connies but I now have gone to habano/natural/darker wrappered cigars and more medium-medium/full bodied smokes.











Then I found out heat can cause beetles to hatch. I bought a Vino. Still waiting on shelves tho...











Met some famous people.











Then I found a virtually brand new wine cooler....... That step is a kick in the pants, knowing I now have _TWO_ Winodors!!! Notice how full the bottom is getting and I have a box on the way and doing a Cigar Shop Crawl in New Orleans ( index ) this comming Saturday (so it shall be filling up even more soon).











 So, now I'm a year and a half in, 2*.*5 humidors, 2 winodors, a vaster knowledge, great bunch of BOTLs (you guys), and countless dollars spent.
_But it is all worth it!!_

*Thanks guys* for helping me and others upon our way of enjoying the leaf. From the vast knowledge (and humor), bombings, passes, pifs, and contests, etc... you guys and gals are one of the greatest group of BOTL a guy could ask for.

_I Thank you all._
_Shawn_


*Anyone else have any pics of thier slippery slopes??*


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats on setting bad influence!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

I too have been a victim of the slippery slope. The first step to recovery is admitting.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd say you are half way there .


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just had my first big slide down the slope with the new addition of a Vinotemp(same model as yours).... Its gonna be a quick ride from here!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

qute the collection you have there. mine has sadly dwindled down recently


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The slope is not only slippery but very steep as well, But a fun one. 

Quite the climb Bro! I like the cabinets!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Rubix^3 said:


> Congrats on setting bad influence!


haha.. i'll 2nd this one. lol


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

We all need more cigars... 

Thanks for posting up the pics!!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Fun timeline.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for sharing. you are in good company on the way down


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

very slippery but oh so worth it  Nice pictures


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

The good news is that it is bottomless!! HA Nice stash!


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice


----------

